
Technical Debt and Scrum: Who Is Responsible? - swolpers
https://age-of-product.com/technical-debt-scrum/
======
al2o3cr
In my experience, a principal source of "technical debt" is product owners who
either impose deadlines regardless of estimates ("we need this by the end of
the sprint no matter what") or "negotiate" estimates down with questions like
"well could you do it faster if the code was shittier?"

Neither practice is what I'd call "agile".

